# how to make pics show in post?



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

hello friends..I wanna do some Grow logs here but not if you cant see the pic without clicking a link...I thaught i seen some posts where peeps had pics showing ...am I missing something?..I am High as Hell right now


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2011)

After you upload your pics there is a lil paper clip icon...click it and a drop down will appear with all your attachments listed and a option to attach all...click that and your pics will be inserted in the post.


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a close up of what you are looking for. You want the paper clip above the thing with the red x over it

..View attachment photo.PNG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2011)

I do it the easy way just holler at Hick


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I do it the easy way just holler at Hick


 


:rofl:   last he wants to is see my name on his PM ..lol...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment PC280005.JPG


View attachment PC280010.JPG
okay hampster  I clicked the papper clip lets see what happened...


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2011)

You can still fix it in edit 4u....i have gone back and fixed some of my old posts with pics in them..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment P1100060.JPG


View attachment P1100063.JPG


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 30, 2011)

now click edit, then click the paperclip, then click attach all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

okay  I get it now  *Hampster *thanks ..still dont understand the extra step...but it works...let me go see if I can fix My other thread now...Happy Smokeing:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> now click edit, then click the paperclip, then click attach all.


 

thanks

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 30, 2011)

Those pics are HUGE, Dang!  Ten minutes later.....
loading....
loading....
loading....
nice snow 4u....
the buds are still loading....
loading...
I dare not click to post or it will start all over again!
loading....
I can almost feel the chill off that snow!
okay, it wasnt quite ten minutes.
Is it okay if I dont put the apostrophes in my words? like didnt, havent, can't?  I dont want to ruin your thread with lazy fingers....the Bitchholiday might come after me!

oh, such beautiful big buds you have there 4u.  Good Afternoon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

:ciao:  *tcbud *and nice to see ya...you spell and puncuate how ya want...lol...that snow was bizar..we got anout 8 inches over night and was ALL gone by noon...so when we get the snow  you bet the kids better be up early for play...Have  A great day my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment P1090030.JPG


View attachment P1090019.JPG
:d


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment imagesCAQLT34M.jpg
......fluffy has issues!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2011)

Fluffy does have issues but 4u2's doggy is CUTE. She looks right at the camera and smiles. Can you do that chef?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> View attachment 158861
> ......fluffy has issues!


 

:rofl:   I think He was just told about you and cats in a dishwasher...:rofl:


----------



## nova564t (Jan 31, 2011)

Fluffy looks pissed!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

:giggle:  yeah he does  huh?....you ever read about *chef *and his dishwasher?...funny stuff man


----------

